# Throat hit tobacco needed



## Jaco Engelbrecht (18/8/16)

Good day all
Have spent R4000 on 2 Istick pico`s 75w with melo 3 tanks and a few bottles juice. I just can`t get a nice tobacco with a throat hit like I had a few years ago with a twisp.
Tried mikes mega mixes - ashybac 9mg and sweetbac 6mg / Vape elixir - alpha tobacco and pure tobacco 12mg and 6mg.
I don`t feel a nice throat hit - on 30w it`s just balls of smoke/vapour but nothing else.
I don`t mind the taste - pretty good, but would like a only tobacco taste with a nice throat hit.
What must I do? Don`t think 75w will make a difference.


----------



## Alex (18/8/16)

Vape Elixir - Tropical Tobacco 12mg - 50w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (18/8/16)

Why not try twisp tobacco in your mod. I vape 18mg liquid at 30w....


----------



## Jan (18/8/16)

Liqua Turkish tobacco 18mg is a winner for me personaly


----------



## heino (19/8/16)

Hansen pre mix Tabaco, mix it with your pg , vg ratio and throw in some of that twisp Tabaco range. works like a dream ( for me in any case )


----------



## Jaco Engelbrecht (19/8/16)

Where can I get hansen premix tobacco?


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/8/16)

I like vodooo devils breath nice dryish bac 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (29/8/16)

Jaco Engelbrecht said:


> Good day all
> Have spent R4000 on 2 Istick pico`s 75w with melo 3 tanks and a few bottles juice. I just can`t get a nice tobacco with a throat hit like I had a few years ago with a twisp.
> Tried mikes mega mixes - ashybac 9mg and sweetbac 6mg / Vape elixir - alpha tobacco and pure tobacco 12mg and 6mg.
> I don`t feel a nice throat hit - on 30w it`s just balls of smoke/vapour but nothing else.
> ...




ask the makers to do a higher pg ratio for throat hit . also use a mouth to lung airflow setting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stehan (29/8/16)

What Shabbar said is perfectly correct.

Your PG/VG Rating is what you need to look for.
You can even buy Twisp liquids again, and you will get that throat hit you need.


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

I will second what @shabbar said @Jaco Engelbrecht 

A 50/50 juice with 18mg in mouth to lung mode tends to give that nice strong short punch in the throat.

I find the lung hits dont give me the same sharp throat hit sensation - totally different kind of experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

